# Reading Upside-Down



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello,

I was thinking about learning to read upside down. 
What are the pros and cons? 
I personally see it as a way to stimulate the mind, but what are your opinions on it?


----------



## curious (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, that would be a good way to stimulate your mind, perhaps google it.
but


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Well start doing it and when you read the normal way you will find that your reading speed has increased


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

I can do it. It's a strange skill. I struggle to write upside down though, but it is possible.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 25, 2009)

I tutor kids in math, which pretty much requires that you are able to read their assignment while they are also looking at it (so upside down for you). It feels pretty natural to me now, but I'm not sure if it is very useful for much other than tutoring people ;-)

Reading backwards (i.e. in a mirror) I think would *really* stimulate your mind 

Chris


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm seems interesting Ill google it


----------



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, Google didn't say much, but I'm worried that I might get too used to it... and have problems later....


----------



## Rikane (Oct 25, 2009)

It's really easy, only if it's printing though. Trying to read cursive, even my own upside down seems to be quite the challenge. 

Although, I learned to read upside down in elementary school and I've been doing it a lot since.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 25, 2009)

You could start by setting your facebook to "Upside down English"


----------



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

Or, we could rotate the screen display.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

V-te said:


> Or, we could rotate the screen display.



That throws up serious problems using a laptop...


----------



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Or, we could rotate the screen display.
> ...



How so?


----------

